# Best Replacement Window Article



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Searching online anywhere for a true a honest breakdown on replacement windows is well, exhausting and not that informative as most are just ads and personal biased opinions. Should any fellow CTers have a better read do share. 


http://www.structuretech1.com/2013/12/window-replacement-part-1/


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Love me some Marvin and Marvin Integrity. Pretty much all we use. We still do a lot of straight window and door replacements, and pretty much every addition and whole house remodel we use them. 

Great service, great product, any window in two weeks with Integrity. A lot of value for the money in my opinion.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Good article.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Read it. Interesting and informative.

My parents have one of the pella patio doors that he mentioned with the screen on the inside. It truly makes no sense.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

My yard sells anderson and hurd. Hurd makes what seems like a really nice triple pane window, but they must not be a very big player as I never hear of them online.

Price wise they are right in line with anderson 400s but you get the triple pane with the hurd.


----------



## owattabuilder (Sep 2, 2013)

we use a lot of Pella Proline. They have good specs and a good price point. We are wrapping up a 54 window replacement job using the Anderson 100 series Ultrex (fiberglass) windows. they seem to be a decent window also and work well for replacements.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Theres a lot more to the right window than just the numbers. We get a feel for the customers needs wants and budget and show them a window that best meets the need. I sell windows that span the price ranges. None of them junk all high quality in my opinion they all just bring different features to the table.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Patrick said:


> Theres a lot more to the right window than just the numbers. We get a feel for the customers needs wants and budget and show them a window that best meets the need. I sell windows that span the price ranges. None of them junk all high quality in my opinion they all just bring different features to the table.


Whats your favorite and why?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I use Pella alot too. Mainly because of the availabilty and outstanding local customer service department here.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

I was going to refer to an article by Ryan Carey (of My 3 Quotes) in the Star Tribune.

heheheh - same darn article!

(shrugs!)


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I use Pella alot too. Mainly because of the availabilty and outstanding local customer service department here.



You know they have good customer service, when their service trucks number into the hundreds!


😆😆😆


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Jaws said:


> Whats your favorite and why?


We sell hundreds of Kas-kel every year they are a local new england brand no frills whatsoever but good quality at a low cost.

We sell Ideal which has a sharp looking window

We just took on compositewood by interstate which is a very sharp composite window with real wood interior

We also sell sunrise which is an awesome window when made right. Lately quality control has not been the best which is sad cause its an awesome product when done right


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Am I the only one that uses new construction windows as replacements when possible. I like marvin integrity, also viwinco when I need some cheep windows.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Patrick said:


> We also sell sunrise which is an awesome window when made right. Lately quality control has not been the best which is sad cause its an awesome product when done right



They're made right down the street from me (if it's the same Sunrise) and I've always wondered how they were. Surprisingly you don't see them much around here.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

slowsol said:


> They're made right down the street from me (if it's the same Sunrise) and I've always wondered how they were. Surprisingly you don't see them much around here.


Temperance mi?


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes. It's a Toledo suburb.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

jlsconstruction said:


> Am I the only one that uses new construction windows as replacements when possible. I like marvin integrity, also viwinco when I need some cheep windows.


Nope. 
For a while we were using Jeldwen sash packs, what a pia to get just right.


----------



## abacab (Sep 16, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> Am I the only one that uses new construction windows as replacements when possible. I like marvin integrity, also viwinco when I need some cheep windows.[/QUOTE
> 
> I do this. If I have to put in replacement windows, I drill holes in the old sashes and spray foam into them. A lot of the air-infiltration comes from around the old window.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I almost always use new construction windows and do the full frame replacement.
Mostly Marvin, Integrity, and Milgard Essence.

If the project calls for vinyl windows, I go with Milgard Tuscany.


----------



## tinknocker (Feb 24, 2010)

*Total Window Opening Restoration*

I am with you Letusbee. It just seems that the window industry has gone to the quick and cheap but the customer pays dearly.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCLydWRxoTE


----------

